# Walter Kelly NUCS



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

Ok, the sitck cracked me up.

Sorry to hear about your experience though.


still . . .


a stick?


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

How about a photo of the frame/stick to share? There was a photo of a completely rotten hive body somebody posted one time that was amazing. Photos of these sort of things might make for a fun presentation sometime! I'd like to see more of 'what were they thinking' photos for a collection of gee whiz of bee keeping moments.


----------



## ga.beeman (Mar 29, 2009)

Kelly will make it right I am sure they do good business. sounds like someone was just getting into the nuc business. he probably wont get a second chance. good luck with the bees


----------



## deermaster (Mar 31, 2008)

I agree that Kelly's will make things right. I have no doubt as stated above. They do great business and I have never heard any complaints about them. 

I will be inspecting the hive tomorrow and I'll get a pic of the stick and post as soon as possible. I too would love to see other "what were they thinking" pics. This one will be right up there with the best of them. 

I too agree that this was someone trying to get into the Nucs business. Kelly said they really check the guy out but sometimes you just don't expect the un-expected. I think in the long haul the bees will be ok. At least that is my hope. Just wanted to share my experience with everyone. Nucs sound good on paper but what you think you should get and what you get often varies a great deal. In this case I would have been better off with a package rather than sub-par nucs.


----------



## tarheel bee (May 17, 2005)

I bought packages from them this year that had queeen issues. I called,got an apology and some replacement queens. The replacement queens are as bad as the first ones.Customer service was 1st rate & I will continue to use their products but no more queens & pkgs for me please.


----------



## deermaster (Mar 31, 2008)

Ok.....tried to go inspect these fine Nucs over the weekend. I say TRIED. One was fine and no big issues. One, however, was impossible to inspect. This hive has been testy from the beginning but I figured they would calm down with time. The 1st inspection a couple of weeks ago was short due to there temperment. I quickly pulled some outer frames and took a quick peek. That is all they wanted to allow me to do. So, I filled up the feeder and left them alone. This past weekend I opened the hive for the second inspection and look out. They are working a second deep and I was able to pull it off to get to the original frames. I pulled a couple of outer frames and that was it. They were MAD. I smoked em', sprayed em', you name it.......I got stung a dozen times and they wouldn't even let me put the hive back together. After several more stings I put it back and left them alone. Maybe for good if they keep this up. Funny thing is these bees are black. I mean really dark and they are supposedly Italian. Maybe the old black German bees? (although I thought most did not keep these bees anymore) The queen looks Italian but the rest do not. I have noticed several lite colored bees coming and going over the last week so I think the new queen has laid and has broad hatching. I'm hoping over the next few weeks the black bees will die out and the light colored bees will be easier to work. Anyway, needless to say no pics of the "Stick". Any thoughts??????? I thought they might not be queenrite but the new queen is laying and broad patterns are ok.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Where were they stinging you?


----------



## deermaster (Mar 31, 2008)

I was stung in the hands and arms only. I inspect with a vail but in shorts and a tee-shirt most of the time. No gloves. I can't work with gloves on.....I would rather take the stings than risk dropping a frame covered in bees. I get one in the back of the neck once in a while were the vail doesn't cover all the way. The stings don't bother me and believe it or not I got stung more in that one inspection than I did all last year.


----------



## Blitzz (Feb 13, 2009)

In mid April, I received from this place my 3# package with the queen cage loose,just tossed in the inside of the box; luckily the queen survived the shipping ordeal with 2 dead attendants inside.

at installation and first inspection,they were nasty little bee.t.s, the new gen of bees seem to be more calm and gentle than the old ones.

I guess the shipping trauma had to be vented out somewhere.


----------



## jlk (Jul 5, 2001)

*walter kelly queen*

got one italian queen from kelly about a month ago,she laying fine and just had to put them in a ten frame permanent hive


----------

